# Chris Simmons has arrived.



## scottvivian (May 29, 2006)

Hello all. I am Chris Simmons. I have taken on the name scottvivian for forum usage. Please do rember for a start scottvivian is a random name to me. I thought it just sounded good. I am alos know as Mr.Dark on forums aswell. (check signature). I have atually registered round HEYHWA's house. As we are very good friends in real life. He told me about this forum today. I do have a cat. I had 4 in total. 

Smokey| My cat I named myself. Age: 7 years 8 months Female
Tech| My brothers cat, named by him. Age: 4 years 3 months Male
Razor| My cat I named myself. Age: 7 years 1 month Male
Brude| My cat I named myself. Age: 6 years 2 months Male

We had all of our cats from kittens. Razor sadly died of cat flu, Tech got ran over, Brude left home we never found him again, and Smokey is my only cat left.

Here are some photos:

Brude:
Sadly I can't find a picture of him anywhere on my computer.
I'll describe him: Tabby cat mixed breed ginger, no white.

Razor:
Same applies with the Brude picture...
Hes a black and white cat, mixed breed again.

Tech:
Once again no picture. I think thats because of the data loss, we lost alot when it crashed.

Smokey:








......its kind of wierd the only one left alive is the only image I could find.
Heh, now I've bored HEYHWA out of his mind with my very slow typing.

Hope you enjoyed reading.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scottvivian (May 29, 2006)

Thankyou for the welcome.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Chris 8)


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## EChryst (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Now HEYHWA has another assistant!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!  Smokey is cute :wink: . I had a feeling you knew HEYHWA from your avatar! :lol: Sorry about your other cats too  .


----------



## scottvivian (May 29, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Smokey is cute :wink: . I had a feeling you knew HEYHWA from your avatar! :lol: Sorry about your other cats too  .


Thanks, lol. Yes the avatar was from HEYHWA himself. I guess I'll stick with it lol.



EChryst said:


> Welcome aboard! Now HEYHWA has another assistant!


Heh, head for the hills run for your life. Theres two of us now!
Bwhahahahhaaaa

_____________________________-
And thankyou to all who has welcomed me


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

chrisy boy. chrisy boy. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 8dances8 I doesn't matter you never come here anyways. Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah aha indeed to the ma,baby. *grabs a stapler* i have no idea why i just grabbed a stapler. What you have a problem with stpalers>/ Huh>/ Wlel, I'm out to get you for asking me that. you have insance pbolems baby. look at me, I'm so mad it's trypo-heaven. typo indeed. Ture indeed. What is your problem! Nah, i'm just kidding. i just feel like typing a crapload of nonsense here. okay dokay to the max, chrisy boy. 8walks away* 8runs back* you never thought I'd leave did ya>/ well guess what, you're wrong. wrong to the max baby!!!!!!!!!Whooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooo
Granulated sugar. All we need is some granulated sugar


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Scott, I think Smokey is a really handsome cat! Welcome to the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

scottvivian said:


> EChryst said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome aboard! Now HEYHWA has another assistant!
> ...


Mwhahahahahaaa, yes head for the hills run for your life. The exact words of the D man. Anyways you should be happy I gave you a HEYHWA style random welcome>/


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello and welcome. What a beautiful grey girl.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Heh, I'm surpised nobodys commented on my wierd HEYHWA style welcome>/


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Chris & Smokey! What a lovely cat you have there.  


Sorry to hear about your other kitties.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

HEYHWA said:


> Heh, I'm surpised nobodys commented on my wierd HEYHWA style welcome>/


Because we think it is normal coming from you! :lol: :wink:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> HEYHWA said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, I'm surpised nobodys commented on my wierd HEYHWA style welcome>/
> ...


Yay! People are finally getting used to it!
Anyways when I next see Mr.D I'll ask him to come on.


----------

